# Baker Hammer II Bindestock



## Dienststelle-Ast (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Gomjunidy,

Mutti hat mir zu Weihnachten einen Bindestock bewilligt!:l 
Da ist mir der Hammer II von Baker ins Auge gefallen (kann sich nicht entzünden, ist ja Chirurgenstahl).
Der Preis hält sich ja noch im Rahmen, die Ausstattung ist recht reichhaltig.

Hat das Teil, oder andere Produkte von Baker, jemand zu Hause und in Nutzung?
Bitte teilt mir Wertungen und Meinungen mit.


Munter bleiben
Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## gofishing (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Hätte ich mir nicht vor 2 Monaten den Danvise gekauft hätte ich mir den zugelegt.

Hier mal ein Erfahrungsbericht.
http://213.221.106.91/forum/showthread.php?threadid=201316&perpage=10&pagenumber=3


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Ace (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Hey der gefällt mir auch...wo bekomme ich den her ???


----------



## Gnilftz (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Guck mal hier  Ace...

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Bondex (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Ich bin mit meinem Danvise absolut zufrieden. Der hat mich bisher in 3 Jahren noch nie im Stich gelassen. Ich finde die Spannbacken sicherer als bei jedem anderen Patent und ein absolutes Plus ist, daß ich ihn drehen kann. Wenn Du also einen Bindestock zum Binden und nicht zum Angucken haben willst, dann kauf dir das Teil + den Verlängerungsarm und Bodenplatte oder besser laß ihn dir schenken!

Ich hatte bereits 2 Stöcke, die nach dem Hammer II Prinzip zu schließen waren. Das geht zwar schnell und ist praktisch, aber sie halten den Haken lange nicht so gut wie der Danvise und vor allem verschleißen sie nach einer Zeit. Beide Stöcke waren nach 3-6 Monaten Einsatz im Ar...


----------



## gofishing (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@Bondex

Lag das an der Uhrzeit Deines postings oder warum schreibst Du hier so eine Quatsch.

Das Prinzip der Vorspannung über eine Schraube haben einige Bindestöcke. Die entgültige Spannung über einen Hebel oder Knebel (DanVise) ist bei beiden auch nichts neues.

Drehen kann man den Baker genauso wie den Danvise.
Dazu muß man sich aber auch mal die Bilder des Stockes ansehen. Zur Not steht es aber auch in der Beschreibung.

Wenn ich mir einen Bindestock als "eyecatcher" kaufen würde,
dann bin ich nicht unter 250 EURO dabei.
Wenn Eyecatcher dann diesen hier http://www.aos.cc/live/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=120_121&products_id=1086
vom Prinzip her das gleiche, nur aufwendiger.



Mir ging es nicht darum den Danvise schlecht zu machen.
Deshalb braucht sich auch keiner auf den Schlips getreten zu fühlen!!!
Das einzige was mir bei dem Stock fehlen würde ist eine Bodenplatte.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@Ralf
Wieso Quatsch???
Bin zwar kein Techniker und kann dir daher nicht sagen wie sich die Mechanik bei den anderen (meist billigen) Bindestöcken schimpft. Ich kann diese halt nicht empfehlen weil die Dinger bei mir schon nach kurzer Zeit "ausgeleiert" sind. Jedenfalls ziehen sich durch Betätigung des Hebels vorne die Backen zusammen. Vielleicht ist der Stahl auch nicht gut, sodaß die Backen bei übermäßigen Druck krumm biegen??
Übrigens arbeitet der Stock, den du eben gerade gepostet hast, nach dem selben Prinzip wie der Danvise. Und dieser hat, wie ich finde, einfach ein sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis #6


----------



## gofishing (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Da die Haltebacken fast parallel sind, bin ich persönlich nicht in der Lage sie krumm zu biegen.  #c 
Ich binde auch nicht mit Schiffstrossen.  :c 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## wombat (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@ All

ich habe anfang letzte Woche den Hammer II für meine Kollegin bestellt.
Sie schenkt es ihren Sohn zu Weihnachten.
Lieferung nach 2Tage erhalten und sicher verpakt.
Ich konnte es kurz beäugen, es macht ein guten eindruck.
Wie gut die Backen sind kann mann nur in die praxis heraus finden.
Für ein Standfuß ist die Stange(Schaft) zu lang.
Ich finde für den Preis-Leistungs verhältnis kann mann nicht meckern.

G'day
Klaus


----------



## gofishing (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@wombat

Abschneiden war noch nie ein Promblem. :q 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Also ich hab ja nur eine abgeschlossene Halbbildung
Und beim Thema Fliegebinden bin ich der Stift den Ihr eine 
Vergaserinnenbeleuchtung installieren lassen könnt. #c 

Technisch finde ich das Spannkonzept des Danvise mit der 90° versetzten Excenterlösung vorne an den Spannbacken genial.
Durch die Stellschraube kann man m.E. sehr fein die Spannkräfte dosieren.
(gell Medo?) |uhoh: 

Beim HammerII sieht mir das nach der klassischen Kegelbuchsen/Kniehebel- Spannlösung aus.
Mein 1. Stock hatte auch diese Lösung. Und ich fand die Justiermöglichkeiten trotz Feingewindes an der Spannmutter nicht so toll wie jetzt beim Danvise.

Aber nen Ey-Kescher ist das HammerIIDing für den Preis auch für mich. Richtig geil. #6 

Ralph, welcher Teufel ritt Dich unseren genialen Düsentrieb des Fliegenbauens zu beschimpfen?...(nur Spaß :q  :q )

Grüße, 
Gernot #h


----------



## gofishing (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@Rausreißer

Düsentrieb  #6 

Als Beschimpfung war das nicht gedacht.
Hat er glaube ich auch nicht so aufgefaßt.

Warten wir mal auf den Erfahrungsbericht von Ace. :q 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Stingray (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Moin Moin

Habe mir den *Baker Hammer II *bei eBay besorgt. Na ja ! Auf dem Bild sah er gut aus. Aber er ist sehr zusammen gepfuscht. Da ich mich von Berufswegen her auskenne, sag ich mal :v . Das Prinzip ist gut. Nur Qualität nicht. Vieleicht habe ich auch ein Montagmodell bekommen #c . Nur das was ich bekommen habe ist Mist :c . Muß ich wohl noch einiges daran umbauen. Oder ich kaufe mir irgentwann doch einen anderen.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Bondex (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Tsstsstsstsssssss! Ich bin also ein Düsentrieb? |kopfkrat  |supergri 
Naja wie dem auch sei, ich finde den Danvise gut und günstig und fertig. Würde ihn daher immer wieder kaufen´, wenn meiner den Geist aufgeben würde (tut er aber nicht!) #6


----------



## kawa1951 (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Hallo. Ich habe mir den HammerII zuschicken lassen und getestet.Es sind noch viele Kinderkrankheiten darum habe ich ihn zurückgeschickt.Im momentanen zustand ist der Bindestock nicht !! zu empfehlen. Alle anderen Werkzeuge von Backer sind super.


----------



## Bondex (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@kawa1951
was gibt es zu bemängeln?


----------



## kawa1951 (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

1. Der Arm, wo der Kopf gehalten wird, ist zu lang darum enorme Hebelkraft auf die Tischklemme die dadurch jeden augenblick nachgezogen werden muß.
2.Wenn ich mit dem Stock rotieren will muß ich eine Feststellschraube lösen.Löse ich zuwenig zieht sie sich, nach ca. 1/5 Umdehung wieder fest,löse ich mehr schlabbert der ganze Arm mit Kopf.
3. Die Stange die in die Tischklemme gesteckt wird ist zu dünn.
Ich denke das sind genügend Sachen die man noch verbessen muß.
Es mach wirklich keinen Spaß damit zu binden.


----------



## Bondex (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Ich kann mir das vorstellen! Hat den wenigstens der Haken gut in den Backen gehalten?

Wenn du die nächsten Tage umtauscht sagst du einfach es war ein Geschenk und derjenige, dem du das Teil schenken wolltest hat schon einen Stock. Dann nehmen die das Teil sicher anstandslos zurück wegen Weihnachtsumtausch. Aber eigendlich sind das alles schon genug Gründe das Teil zurück zu bringen.


----------



## Stingray (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Moin Moin

Wie gesagt, die Verarbeitung ist sehr schlampig. Die Haken halten sehr gut. Noch !!! Die Madenschrauben sind alle so vergnaddelt, das man sie nicht mehr drehen kann. Dadurch ist die Drehvorichtung hinten Überflüssig, sie dreht einfach durch. Man muß also den Bindestock am Hakenhalter drehen. Gut ich werde die Madenschrauben ausbohren und durch neue ersetzen.Aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache. Die Rändelschrauben halten den Tischhalter und die Stange vom Bindestock auch nicht richtig fest. Und das Gestänge vom Bindestock ist viel zu dünn. Alles wackelt und biegt sich. Die Druckschraube hat ein Gewinde drin, wo keins reingehört #c . Usw. usw. usw......... Ich will jetzt nich noch mehr aufzählen, sonst bin ich morgen noch nicht fertig.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Bondex (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

oh ha! Nicht ärgern :c  Danvise kaufen :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Na nur mal so als Einwurf, der Danvise ist aber auch far from perfekt. 

Ich möchte nur mal die Spindelarretierung ansprechen, die sich nur mit 2 Händen bedienen lässt und auf einer Plastikschraube sitzt (ich warte nur drauf, dass die bricht. Gibts dafür Ersatz?)
Die etwas labberige Klemmbackenaufhängung (Besser gleich die Extension mitbestellen!)
Den unangenehmerweise nicht drehbaren Kurbelknopf (das war das erste, was ich geändert hab)
Und dieser Bobbinablage/Parachutegalgenversuch ist ja wohl völlig indiskutabel. Festschrauben Fehlanzeige!

Ebenso wie die Tischklemme, die an meiner Küchenarbeitsplatte irgendwie unanbringbar ist. (Gut, das ich das Teil bei mir eh in nen Maschinenschraubstock klemme, sonst müsste ich noch die überteuerte und viel zu leichte Platte zukaufen  )

Zur Ehrrettung sei aber gesagt, nen Perfekten Stock gibts nicht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## torstenhtr (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Hallo,

 Ich bin auch schon langsam auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bindestock, weil mein "Regent" langsam den Geist aufgibt.
 Gibts ausser dem Regent noch eine andere Kopie des Regal Bindestockes?

 Ich finde halt den Klemmmechanismus immer noch am besten, ich glaube ich würde mit den Schrauben / Hebeln anderer Bindestöcke nicht klar kommen. War schon ein Graus mit dem Bindestock eines Kumpels .. andauernt ist der Haken locker geworden obwohl ich immer ordentlich die Schraube angezogen habe.

 Den Danvise habe ich bei uns in einem Laden gesehen aber irgendwie sah er nicht so überzeugend aus .. aber ich kann mich täuschen.

 Habt ihr schon mal den gesehen? 
http://www.nor-vise.com/

 Der sieht ja so einfach aufgebaut aus .. bin ich fast am überlegen ob ich mir den selbst baue mit meiner Drehmaschine 

 Bis dann..
 Torsten
 __
http://www.angelverein-ragow.de


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*



> Gibts ausser dem Regent noch eine andere Kopie des Regal Bindestockes?


  Ja, da gibts noch mehr, aber doll sind die auch nicht, eher im gegenteil.



> andauernt ist der Haken locker geworden obwohl ich immer ordentlich die Schraube angezogen habe.


Und das zeichnet definitif einen schrottstock aus. Die guten machen das alle nicht. Auch bei dem Danvise ist der Klemmechanismus über jeden zweifel erhaben.

Ich wollte den jetzt auch nicht schlecht machen, funktionieren tut er sehr gut, nur wer dazu neigt sich leicht über suboptimales aufzuregen, der sollte halt mehr Geld auf den Tisch blättern. Und sich eventuell die Metallausführung gönnen, die merzt schon die grössten (Haltbarkeits-) Probleme aus. Oder halt noch was anderes.

Mich würde mal ein Kommentar zu dem Stenzel Stock interessieren. der arbeitet ja nun mal ganz anders in der Klemmmechanik.

Noch sehr gelungen, wenn auch altbacken fand ich übrigens den Apex von Anvil...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## kawa1951 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Hallo zusammen.

Nachdem ich den HammerII zurückgeschickt habe,bin ich auf den Stenzel gekommen.Zuerst war ich doch ein bischen mißtrauisch wegen dem neuen Kopf.
Das hat sich sehr schnell gelegt und ist in erstaunen übergegangen.Super sag ich.Die Haken halten fest und das Zubehör ich gut.Ich kann ihn weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Bondex (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Stenzil Stock? Habe ich was verpaßt? Gibt´s hier irgendwo ein Foto davon?

Habe mir das Norvise Programm mal angesehen. Macht auf den ersten Eindruck kein schlechtes Bild. Sieht solide, praktisch und durchdacht aus---allerdings der Preis :c 
Auch der Bobbin ist witzig. Wie der den Faden automatisch wieder aufspult #6 Hat jemand von Euch sowas schon mal ausprobiert?

@Geraetefetischist 
Übrigens finde ich das auch dämlich das sich der Kurbelgriff beim Danvise mitdreht. Wieso der nicht wie die Kurbel einer Angelrollen funzt kann ich mir auch nicht erklären. #c Wie hast Du das Problem professionell gelöst? Foto bitte.
Was meinst du mit Spindelaretierung? Also bei meinem klappert und wackelt überhaupt nichts. |kopfkrat  #6


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Kuckst Du hier:
http://www.stenzel-flyfishing.com/oxid.php/sid/6d633958341bf22bc4187030e2aec2c6/cl/details/cnid/3ca409de477798917.95142479/anid/4ed40ef862a77c364.32817840/Bindestock-Rotary-Vice/ 

Danvise Umbau:
Also ich hatte noch ne alte Angelrollenkurbel mit geschraubtem Knauf hier rumliegen. Knauf Abgeschraubt, mit einer Mutter und einer Unterlegscheibe ergänzt, den Originalknauf runter und den Rollenkurbelknauf drauf. Seitdem hat meiner nen drehbaren Mitchell-300-Kurbelknauf...
Bild geht leider nur an Emailaddi.



> Was meinst du mit Spindelaretierung? Also bei meinem klappert und wackelt überhaupt nichts


Klappern und wackeln tut da nichts, aber dreht man die Kurbel zuweit rein, dass die Spindel steht, dann ist das teil halt schwergängig, aber nicht so schwergängig, als dass man ihn nicht durch ungeschicktes Fadenziehen wegdrehen könnte. Dreht man die Kurbel raus, dann dreht der kopf aufgrund der schwerkraft immer in die senkrechte. auch nicht toll.
Und das schlimmste ist halt, dass man das nur mit 2 Händen bedienen kann. eine hält den Kopf, die andere dreht die Kurbel. Aber mit welcher halte ich dann den Tüddelkram.
Alle die ich sonst kenne haben noch eine Schraube da, wo die Kugellager sind, wos halt drehbar gelagert ist. die kann man prima mal eben mit der einen hand zudrehen und somit in der gewünschten Position sicher fixieren, und auch genausoeinfach wieder auf, normal ohne die Kurbel (oder den Rotier-pin) loszulassen.
Der Norvise (Macht nen extrem netten eindruck) hat ja sogar 2 dieser mechanismen, einmal eine Rastfunktion alle 90 Grad und dann auch die besagte Klemmschraube am Lager. 

Und dann schraub die Kurbel mal ganz runter, die Schraube geht ja nun gar nicht...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Den Klemmechenismus finde ich genial !
Hab ich so noch nie gesehen.
Wird der auch von anderen Marken so verwendet ?


----------



## Bondex (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@Geraetefetischist
ja der Stenzil sieht solide aus. Aber solide ist auch der Preis!

Habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen so eine Klemmgeschichte. Wie funzt das denn? Mach mal´n Foto Mario #h


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Ich hab den Stock doch nicht !!!
Die Bilder sind von der HP !


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*



> ja der Stenzil sieht solide aus. Aber solide ist auch der Preis!


Ich weiss  :c 
Der Spartanische Anvil ist mit ca 150€ ja auch nicht gerade ein Ultraschnäppchen.
Aber ich weiss auch, dass ich mit dem Danvise so wohl nicht alt werde...
Entweder stirbt der an nem Plastikschraubenbruch, oder ich am Herzinfarkt aufgrund regelmässiger Nervenzusammenbrüche 
Und dabei Bau ich eigentlich zu 90% Hegenen- und Einfachstfliegen...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bondex (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@marioschreiber
habe ich woh´l überlesen wollen weil die Fotos so gut sind, also wäre dann ein Lob gewesen. Wer hier hat diesen Stock denn?


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Hallo Leute,

   vielen Dank erst einmal für die rege Teilname.#6

   Ich hatte mir den Hammer II bestellt und er ist mittlerweile eingetroffen.
   Nach erster Augenscheinnahme und ersten Bindeversuchen will ich noch
   nicht wirklich was sagen.
   Eine ausführliche Bewertung kommt in Kürze, wenn ich den Bindestock
   zurückgeschickt habe |rolleyes.

   Durch das rege Hin und Her der Danvise-Fraktion werde ich mir  dann wohl das Teil als nächstes anschauen.
   Wo gibts den denn am günstigsten?

   Munter bleiben und Guten Rutsch!
   Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## Rausreißer (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*



> Dreht man die Kurbel raus, dann dreht der kopf aufgrund der schwerkraft immer in die senkrechte. auch nicht toll.



Hm also Holger, dat kenn ich nicht so von dem Danvise |kopfkrat 

Vielleicht solltest Du die Klemmbuchse mal entfetten? #c 

Oder mach mal nen Video. (Mit der dritten Hand :q )

Na, der Danvise liegt bei 60,- Euro. Muss auch mal gesagt werden.

Also ich bin zufrieden bis auf:



> Und dieser Bobbinablage/Parachutegalgenversuch ist ja wohl völlig indiskutabel. Festschrauben Fehlanzeige!



Da hast Du wahr gesprochen #6 

Gibs da schon Bastellösungen für?

Also die Klemme vom Stenzel sieht so nach Beschädigung der Hakenoberfläche beim Klemmen aus. Und als ob da eine ganz schöne Punktbelastung auf den Haken kommt. Hmm.
Wurde ich mir gern mal in Natura ansehen.
Kennt jemand nen Laden hier Norden wo dat Ding rumsteht?

Gruß
Gernot #h


----------



## Bondex (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Zitat von Und dieser Bobbinablage/Parachutegalgenversuch ist ja wohl völlig indiskutabel. Festschrauben Fehlanzeige! 



Da hast Du wahr gesprochen  

Gibs da schon Bastellösungen für?

Also die Klemme vom Stenzel sieht so nach Beschädigung der Hakenoberfläche beim Klemmen aus. Und als ob da eine ganz schöne Punktbelastung auf den Haken kommt. Hmm.
Wurde ich mir gern mal in Natura ansehen.
Kennt jemand nen Laden hier Norden wo dat Ding rumsteht?




sehe ich genauso


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Jungs, laßt euch doch mal von einem echt guten Binder beraten.

Schaut mal hier rein.
Dort wurde der Baker von einem richtig guten Binder getestet. Der hat bestimmt schon mehr als 100 Fliegen gebunden. Könnt ihr da mithalten?

Zitate:

"Vom Material her machte der Bindestock einen guten Eindruck. Die Gewinde ließen sich gut zusammen schrauben. Der Bindestock ist aus rostfreiem "Chirurgenstahl" gefertigt."

"Im Feldtest hat mich der "Hammer II" mittlerweile überzeugt. 
Das Einspannen in alle Spanneinheiten hat gut funktioniert und  
alle Backen haben gleichmässig geschlossen."

"Von Hakengrösse 22 bis zu 10/0 hatte der "Hammer II" keine Probleme, den Haken stramm in den Backen zu halten. "

"Beim Binden konnte ich den Bobbin praktisch in den Hanger legen und meine Hechel um den Schenkel winden."

"Der Gesamteindruck, die Funktionsvielfalt und das Handling des Bindestocks haben mich überzeugt. 
Das Material ist sehr gut und das Binden macht sehr viel Spass mit dem "Hammer II". "

Quelle: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de

Habt ihr euch alle geirrt?
Das ist doch sooo ein guter Stock.

TL


----------



## Gnilftz (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@ Thilo
irgendwie merkt man, dass Du nicht gut auf Mr. Müller zu sprechen bist...  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Greetz

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

dort wird nur 1A-Ware getestet! Dafür kann ich mich verbürgen, schließlich hab ich noch *nie* etwas Negatives gelesen.

Übrigens: Danvise + Extender rulez #6 
Viel Bindestock für´s Geld. Wer ab 300Euro immernoch keine Schmerzen empfindet,  findet sicher TopStöcke, aber....


----------



## Gnilftz (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> dort wird nur 1A-Ware getestet! Dafür kann ich mich verbürgen, schließlich hab ich noch *nie* etwas Negatives gelesen.



Kunststück, die testen ja auch nur Spitzenware!!!  |supergri 
Wer kann da schon was negatives finden? Und nach dem Test wird dat Gelöt im hauseigenen Gebrauchtmarkt vertickt! Was soll daran schlecht sein? 

Greetz

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@ truttafriend
     Mit Extender meinst Du sicher das Teil, das den "Bindeschuhhalter"
     verlängert, also mehr Freiraum beim binden schafft.
     Ich habe das Teil bis jetzt nur auf einem Bild gesehen. 
     Nach Deiner Aussage ist das ja dann das Itüpfelchen.
     Nur wo gibts das Teil nachzukaufen und skolko stoit - was kostet das? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gnilftz (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

gucksu hier 
Ab Posting 30... 
Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Dank Dir Gnilftz, wer Paul ist #c, weis ich jetzt zwar immer noch nicht,
 werde mich da weiter an Truttafriend halten.
 Mein Vertrauenshändler wirds wohl nicht rankriegen.
 Will mir den Danvise in Berlin oder bei Mario Angeldose bestellen.
 Am besten aber dann alles gleich in einem Rutsch, komplett mit nur einmal
 Porto.
 Mal schauen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@ Rausreisser
Klemmbuchse??? Hä? Das gerät klemmt doch nur durch seitlichen Druck auf die Kugellager. Und die sind das einzige, was Fett enthält, und das gehört da auch wohl rein.



> Na, der Danvise liegt bei 60,- Euro. Muss auch mal gesagt werden.


Jo, wenn der Preislich höher läge wäre er vermutlich nicht mehr empfehlenswert, so kann man ihm das nachsehen. Ich bin auch schwer mit mir am hadern über 100€ auf den Tresen zu blättern, nur um ein paar Barschstreamer und viele Hegenennymphen zu bauen...

Gibs da schon Bastellösungen für?
Soll das ein witz sein? Das lohnt doch nicht. Beim Westfalia nen Billigmaschinenschraubstock mit Prismaschine  ordern, Den Halterdraht einklemmen auf den Tisch stellen und gut...



> Übrigens: Danvise + Extender rulez
> Viel Bindestock für´s Geld. Wer ab 300Euro immernoch keine Schmerzen empfindet, findet sicher TopStöcke, aber....


Wie wahr, wie wahr...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@torstenhtr
Habt ihr schon mal den gesehen? 
http://www.nor-vise.com/

Der sieht ja so einfach aufgebaut aus .. bin ich fast am überlegen ob ich mir den selbst baue mit meiner Drehmaschine 

also wenn du einen zusammenzimmerst, dann bitte auch gleich einen für mich mit dem Spezialbobbin!


----------



## T.Müller (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Moin zusammen.
Ich möchte mal nix über Thorsten sagen da ich ihn recht gut kenne.
Damit auch nix über den Test im Müller-Forum.

Wer hätte denn mal inetresse so einen Bindestock selbst zu bauen oder daran mit zu wirken? Ich denke darüber schon länger nach.
Wer die möglichkeiten dazu hat sowas zu fertigen könnte sich ja vielleicht melden,  die Zeichnungen  oder CNC-Programme würde ich wenn mir möglich zur verfügung stellen.
Meiner einer ist Mechatronik -Student, ich komme daher öfters mit Konstruktionsprogrammen  in kontakt.
Mich würde mal interessieren wer daran Lust hätte bei sowas mit zu wirken.
Über eine Kleinserie könnte man dann ja vieleicht auch reden?!?

MFG Tim


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*



			
				Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:
			
		

> Dank Dir Gnilftz, wer Paul ist #c, weis ich jetzt zwar immer noch nicht,
> werde mich da weiter an Truttafriend halten.
> Mein Vertrauenshändler wirds wohl nicht rankriegen.
> Will mir den Danvise in Berlin oder bei Mario Angeldose bestellen.
> ...




Paul ist der Mann hinter Flyscene. Jeder Händler der das Bindematerial führt, kann dir von Paul van de Sande den Extender besorgen. 

Flyscene führen fast alle Händler #h 

Geh mal hier rauf und guck bei Paul auf der Seite unter Dealer. Auf der Karte Deutschland aussuchen und dann hast du ein Händlerverzeichnis was dir weiterhilft #6


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@all
reger Verkehr hier heute Nacht! Übt Ihr schon das Wachbleiben für morgen Nacht? :m    |supergri 

@T.Müller
finde ich eine gute Idee. Ich kann Schrauben reindrehen und vielleicht auch Gewindeschneiden #c


----------



## T.Müller (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Hi Bondex.

Nö. Wach bin ich eh.

Nur mal so ne Frage, welcher Klemmmechanismuss soll es denn sein?|kopfkrat 
Was neues oder was bewärtes?

MFG Tim:m 


P.S.: Ich wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr und das wo von Sie träumen!!!|wavey:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Bin ich gerne dabei, und Metall bearbeiten könnte ich auch, wenn ich die Maschinen hätte. Dann hätte ich vermutlich jedoch schon längst selbst einen gebaut.
Ne Zeichnung Kritzeln kann im Ende wohl fast jeder...

Aber mach Dir bitte erstmal Gedanken über die Finanzen. Allein schon die Kugellager von so einer drehmechanik hauen gut rein, ca 15€/stck wenn man sie einzeln kauft, da muss man schon ne 100 stck Kiste abnehmen, dass sich das auf 2-3€/Stck reduziert.
Und auch die Dreharbeiten von einem normalen Stock könnte ich nicht bezahlen. Ne Kleinserie wird also auch kaum für ne kleine Mark zu realisieren sein, und ne serie von ca 50 stck muss man schon bauen.

Klemmbacken kann man die vom Danvise nehmen, die sind eigentlich o.K.
Eigentlich kann man den Danvise auch komplett nehmen. Im Grunde müsste nur das Zentralteil überarbeitet werden.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Farina (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Blindestock*

Guten Tag,

ich finde es wirklich nicht fair, daß sich hier einige Leute so schlecht über die
sehr objektiven Gerätetests des Flifi-Forum äußern.

Ich persönlich, habe alle meine Flifi-Artikel nach lesen der Test-Berichte gekauft.

Ob es nun meine SAGE XP oder meine Simms G3 Wathose war, alle Artikel entsprechen den Testberichten.

Herr Müller gibt sich die größte Mühe, alle Artikel sehr genau und objektiv zu
testen, wir sollten dankbar sein, daß es so etwas im Netz gibt.

Ich wünsche allen Lesern einen guten Rutsch, Gesundheit und Wohlergehen,
schöne Stunden in Gottes Natur.

Diesem Forum wünsche ich ein wenig mehr Fingerspitzengefühl und evtl.
den Einsatz von Top-Moderatoren wie im Müller-Forum um derartige Aussetzer in Zukunft zu vermeiden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## südlicht (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Objektivität liegt im Auge des Betrachters 

Und auf unsre Mods lassen wir nix kommen... Die sind #6

Hier ist es eben auch erwünscht weniger positive Erfahrungen zu berichten....

Bevor ichs vergesse: Willkommen on Board :q


----------



## gofishing (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@Farina

Warum hast Du Dir eine XP gekauft.
Die Exorimodelle haben doch auch gut abgeschnitten.
Sind sogar preislich deutlich günstiger.  


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Stingray (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hast Du Dir eine XP gekauft.
> Die Exorimodelle haben doch auch gut abgeschnitten.
> Sind sogar preislich deutlich günstiger.


:m 

Aber das Fliegenlexikon ist ganz gut !

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Hallo,

 mich hat gerade der Händler aus Berlin kontaktiert wegen
 des DANVISE.
 Er meinte er warte schon seit einigen Tagen auf ein neues Modell
 des Danvise, es passiere aber nichts.
 Ist da jemand von Euch Cracks schon schlauer? |kopfkrat
 Gibts Bilder, was sind die Verbesserungen (wenns welche gibt)
 und was soll der Spaß kosten?

 Viel Spaß beim Countdown!
 Munter bleiben
 Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Nun, objektiv können Test- und Erfahrungsberichte von einer Einzelperson wohl irgendwie nicht sein, das wäre schon in sich Irrig, wenn ein Subjekt (nicht im Negativen sinne gemeint) eine Objektive Ansicht haben könnte. Nichtsdestotrotz lassen sie sich schön lesen und es ist wohl eine der wenigen überhaupt vorhandenen Testsammlungen diesbezüglich.

Eine Kaufhilfe bieten sie aber leider nicht. 1. erwartet man von gerät der dort grösstenteils üblichen Preisklassen einfach, dass es nicht zu schlecht sein kann. 2. Sind die Tests typisch Deutsch sprich wenn da steht, "Die Lackierung ist der Preisklasse angemessen" heisst das eher "Der Lackierer hat wohl eher Anstreicher gelernt statt Maler und entsprechend rumgekleckert"  3. einen wirklichen Vergleich zwischen 2 ähnlichen Geräten bieten sie auch nicht wie schon angemerkt wurde. und 4. braucht man in der Profiklasse derartige Testberichte? Die wären doch für Anfängergerät eher angebracht, und dort auch in dieser Form eher wenig hilfreich. 

Eine subjektive Kritik an einer Testberichtsammlung aber als "Aussetzer" zu werten und Zensur sowie einen Modwechsel zu fordern halte ich für reichlich Arrogant. Und sich nur darum hier anzumelden halte ich für Oberpeinlich...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*



			
				Farina schrieb:
			
		

> wir sollten dankbar sein, daß es so etwas im Netz gibt.


stimmt, ist ne gute Sache. Deswegen ja auch das Anglerboard mit 8000 unabhängigen Testern




			
				Farina schrieb:
			
		

> Diesem Forum wünsche ich ein wenig mehr Fingerspitzengefühl und evtl.
> den Einsatz von Top-Moderatoren wie im Müller-Forum um derartige Aussetzer in Zukunft zu vermeiden.



Danke für die Blumen  :m  Bleibt meinerseits weitestgehend unkommentiert. Möchten die Boardies einen anderen Mod, höre ich sofort auf. 
Solange es _nur_ deine Meinung bleibt ändert sich da leider gar nix 

Ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel Spaß im AB und hoffe du gewöhnst dich noch an mich oder Martin.

Rutsch gut rein #6

Tim


----------



## Trutta (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Kunststück, die testen ja auch nur Spitzenware!!!  |supergri
> Wer kann da schon was negatives finden? Und nach dem Test wird dat Gelöt im hauseigenen Gebrauchtmarkt vertickt! Was soll daran schlecht sein?
> Greetz
> Heiko


  Ich zitiere einfach mal einen Teil aus dem Test-Bericht aus dem FFF und hoffe, es nimmt mir niemand übel:
_[size=-1]Dass man für den Preis von 79,- € keinen Profibindestock erwarten kann, sollte klar sein.[/size] 
[size=-1]Doch einen Bindestock in dieser Qualität mit dem Zubehör und zu diesem Preis, gibt es wohl derzeit kaum noch einmal.[/size]_

_[size=-1]Kleine Mängel möchte ich aber nicht vorenthalten:[/size] 
[size=-1]- Die Verschraubungen unten an den Spannbacken zur Justierung des Spannhebels machen zwar einen guten Eindruck, doch könnten diese ruhig etwas stabiler sein. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass nach einer Zeit der Dorn nachgeben könnte.[/size] 
[size=-1]- Der Arm des Bindestocks ist sehr lang, so hat dieser einen grossen Kraftarm. Die Verschraubung an der Tischklemme muss daher mit einer Zange nachgezogen werden, um diese nicht immer neu zu verschrauben.[/size] 
_[size=-1]_Dies sind kleine Mängel, die in der Zukunft bestimmt abgestellt werden._

  Es wird auf den niedrigen Preis Bezug genommen und die auch hier im Board beschriebenen Mängel sind genannt. So what?? 
  [/size]


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Sicher sind solche Berichte und Tests nicht objektiv, spielen doch immer 
 persönliche Vorlieben, Gewohnheiten, Tagesform eine Rolle.
 Ich hatte mir den Hammer II schicken lassen und hab ihn gestern nach 
kurzer Augenscheinnahme und kurzem Test wieder zurückgeschickt.
 Nun bin ich ein Wurm und habe von Bindestöcken und vom Fliegenbinden
 im Vergleich zu dem Tester keine blasse Ahnung.
 Mein Eindruck von dem Hammer II differenziert aber so sehr von dem
 "Ein Hammer , der Hammer", das ich mich fast nicht traue, meinen Eindruck hier kund zu tun.
 Nur (erst einmal) so viel: Um den Hammer richtig gut zu machen müßte noch so viel mehr Verarbeitungsqualität, Material wie Kugellager in das Teil einfließen, das er dann so viel kosten würde wie seine Vorbilder.
 Mich hat er so ein bischen an das Motorrad meines bastelbegeisterten
 Schwagers erinnert. Er fährt ein 650ger Dnepr.#6

 Munter bleiben
 Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## Trutta (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@D-A

 Ich stimme Dir und auch den anderen zu, was die Mängel angeht. Anders herum kostet das Teil halt wenig Geld mit üppig Zubehör, welches man woanders teuer zukaufen muss.
  Ich denke aber, das muss jeder mit sich selbst abmachen, ob er einen _Golf_ oder einen _Porsche_ haben will.

  Meinen Regal gebe ich jedenfalls nicht wieder her |supergri, vorher hatte ich eine Regal-Kopie jahrelang, die auch klaglos ihre Dienste erfüllt hat.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Ist ja alles richtig.

 Aber bei diesem Teil von einem rotierenden Kopf zu sprechen
  ist schon hart an der Grenze. Erst mal mußte ich die allem
 Anschein nach nicht allzu gerade und passig sitzende Arretierungsschraube lösen um dann festzustellen, das ein "Rotieren" nicht geht. Man kann den 
 Bindekopf drehen, na klar, aber zum rotieren müßte dieser schöne lange Arm
 des Bindestocks halt viel maßiger gearbeitet sein und in wenigstens 2 Lagern, besser Kugel- oder Nadellagern laufen und nach unten zum Tisch hin viel fester stehen. Die Konstruktion mit dem langen Ausleger ist eben recht anspruchsvoll, technisch gesehen.
 Den Kopf von meinem Regal-Nachbau kriege ich jedenfalls leichter zu drehen.
 Klar ist der Preis gut und das Zubehör wirklich umfangreich, aber ist ein Granitwürfel gleich eine Bowlingkugel, bloß weil er so billig ist? Irgendwie ja!

 Gruß
 Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## Farina (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> @Farina
> 
> Warum hast Du Dir eine XP gekauft.
> Die Exorimodelle haben doch auch gut abgeschnitten.
> ...


Hallo Ralph,

1. weil der Exori Test erst nach dem XP-Test erfolgte
2. kann man am Wasser mir einer Exori nicht so gut auf die Kacke hauen#h 

Gruten Rutsch
Farina


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Ich freue mich, dass wir hier jetzt auch Moderatoren des Fliegenfischer-Forums begrüßen dürfen.

Hoffentlich kommen sie mit diesem Forum zurecht und sind nicht enttäuscht, dass sie hier nicht jeden zweiten Beitrag löschen können.

Eine Völlig neue Welt für diese Leute, aber vielleicht können sie sich ja daran gewöhnen, sich nicht mehr überall einmischen und anderen ihre Meinung aufzwingen zu dürfen.


----------



## Trutta (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@Thilo

  Wenn ich mich mit meinem Namen hier hätte anmelden wollen, hätte ich es getan, also zieh Deine Schlußfolgerungen, wie Du magst.
 Ansonsten geht es mir primär, wie auch im anderen Forum, ums Fliegenfischen, also lass bitte Sprüche, die mit der Sache, hier Baker-II-Bindestock, nichts zu tun haben oder geht es Dir nur um Krawall?

  Wenn Du mir persönlich etwas zu sagen hast, mach es bitte zukünftig per PN.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*



			
				Trutta schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich mit meinem Namen hier hätte anmelden wollen, hätte ich es getan, also zieh Deine Schlußfolgerungen, wie Du magst.
> Ansonsten geht es mir primär, wie auch im anderen Forum, ums Fliegenfischen, also lass bitte Sprüche, die mit der Sache, hier Baker-II-Bindestock, nichts zu tun haben oder geht es Dir nur um Krawall?
> 
> Wenn Du mir persönlich etwas zu sagen hast, mach es bitte zukünftig per PN.



@ Trutta  |wavey: 

Wieso fühlst du dich angesprochenen.  |kopfkrat 
Bist du einer dieser löschsüchtigen Zensoren, die nun
eine neues Aufgabengebiet suchen? 

Gibt es beim Müller nichts mehr zu tun?  |uhoh:



.


----------



## lefish (2. Januar 2005)

*--off topic--*

Thilo,

du bist doch ein ganz armes Schwein, mit deiner Paranoia!

Wer sich nicht an die elementarsten Regeln der Höflichkeit und des Gastrechtes hält, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er vor die Tür gesetzt wird.
Da hilft dir auch dein ganzes infantiles Rumgeprotze nichts.

Aber das wird man hier im Board wohl auch noch merken..


lefish


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Müsst ihr den Mist aus dem FFF jetzt hier austragen ?

Hier herscht ein anderer Ton !
Aber daran gewöhnt ihr euch auch noch.

@Tilo: Ich glaub fast die vermissen dich bei Müller !


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: --off topic--*



			
				lefish schrieb:
			
		

> Thilo,
> 
> du bist doch ein ganz armes Schwein, mit deiner Paranoia!
> 
> ...




Oha, die Fliegen verlassen die Schei..  und schwirren zum gemeinsamen Angriff.

Paranoia habe ich aber keine.


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@Thilo : Du provozierst !


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Thilo

Klare und *einmalige* Ansage. Niemand hat dich hier angefahren. 
Also steck mal das Messer wieder ein und klemm dir die Provokationen.

Ich brauch die alten Geschichten hier absolut nicht  #h


----------



## Bondex (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

tstststssss immer diese lächerlichen Kleinkriege. Geht mal lieber schön angeln, dann beruhig ihr euch auch wieder :q


----------



## Gnilftz (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch die alten Geschichten hier absolut nicht  #h



 #6  #6  #6 
Dito!

Gruß

Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Haiko (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: --off topic--*

@Truttafriend 


			
				lefish schrieb:
			
		

> Thilo,
> 
> du bist doch ein ganz armes Schwein, mit deiner Paranoia!
> 
> lefish


Wenn das mal kein "Anfahren" ist, was dann?

Trotzdem heisse ich Dirk/WHV! (Trutta) und Olaf? (lefish) herzlich willkommen.#h 

Frohes Neues
Haiko


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Mensch Leute, macht doch mal ein bischen Sachte |uhoh: .

Die Disserei |krach: geht etwas am Thema vorbei und ich weiss nicht mal
so richtig, worum es eigentlich geht |kopfkrat , *aber neugierig bin* :q .

*Hat denn nun schon jemand was über einen neuen DANVISE Bindestock **gehört?*

Freundlich #h 
Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## Trutta (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: --off topic--*



			
				Haiko schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem heisse ich Dirk/WHV! herzlich willkommen.#h
> Frohes Neues
> Haiko


 Wünsch ich Dir auch Haiko und weiterhin dicke Zander:q


----------



## Farina (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Thilo
> 
> Klare und *einmalige* Ansage. Niemand hat dich hier angefahren.
> Also steck mal das Messer wieder ein und klemm dir die Provokationen.
> ...


Guten Tag,

um welche Geschichten soll es gehen?? Ich lese hier von Herrn Thilo eigentlich
nur sehr kompetent und freundlich geschriebene Berichte.
Seine Tipps waren mir schon sehr hilfreich, man kann davon ausgehen das Herr Thilo sicher täglich am Wasser ist, wenn man über ein derartiges Fachwissen verfügt.

Mit freundlichen grüßen
Farina


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Und wie findest du den Baker Hammer Bindestock Farina?
Hast du vielleicht schon was von dem neuen Danvise gehört?


----------



## htp55 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie findest du den Baker Hammer Bindestock Farina?
> Hast du vielleicht schon was von dem neuen Danvise gehört?


 Höre ich da etwa Sarkasmus heraus ? Schämen Sie sich Herr Moderator ! |supergri


----------



## Farina (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Sehr geehrter Board-Moderator,

einige der Baker Artikel wurden von der rührigen Flyfisher-Niederrhein getestet.

Die Herren vom Niederrhein sind äußerst kompetente Fliegenfischer die sich in

allen Bereichen unseres Hobbys bestens auskennen. Bindevorführungen des

Webmasters vor einem sehr großen Fachpublikum versetzte die Leute ins staunen. Der Baker-Bindestock soll den Anforderungen eines (Normalem) Flifi
bestens entsprechen.

Ich persönlich binde meine Fliegen nicht selber, dank meiner Beziehungen
zur Bindeindustrie bin ich jedoch bestens bestückt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Farina


----------



## kawa1951 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Hallo Farina 
Ich bin auch von den FFN. Wenn du den Artikel genau gelesen hast findest du am Ende einige Punkte die derjenige, der ihn getestet hat, bemängelt. Er hat diese Mängel auch an Baker weitergegeben.Der Tester und ich sind da einer Meinung das der HAMER II so wie er im moment ist noch stark Verbesserungswürdig ist.
Ein frohes neues wünscht kawa1951


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Hallo Leute,

Ich wünsche euch ein frohes neues Jahr.

Wenn der Baker noch nicht ausgereift ist, werde ich wohl die Finger von lassen ..

Tja, ich werde mir wohl erstmal wieder die Regal Kopie wieder holen, an und für sich war ich zufrieden mit meinem Bindestock - nur jetzt werden die Backen immer enger (Verschleiss des Klemmmechanismus) und ich kriege kaum noch Streamerhaken rein.

Den normalen rotierenden Regal gibts übrigens für $150 bei Cabelas, viel billiger als bei uns, vor allem bei dem Dollarkurs selbst wenn noch Zoll etc. drauf kommen.

Ein Selbstbau wäre schon interressant - aber wahrscheinlich zumindestens für den Klemmmechanismus zu aufwendig. Man könnte sich aber die Klemmbacken für diesen Nor Vise holen (kosten um die 65$) und den Rest selbst bauen für zusätzlich ca. 50 Euro. Vielleicht hat ja von den mitlesenden Mechanikern jemand eine Idee .. (Tim?)

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Hallo Gomjunidy,

   heute möchte ich mal die Erlebnisse, also die Beschaffung des Baker Hammer II, zusammenfassen .

   Meine oberste Heeresleitung hatte ja zum Weinachtsfest der Beschaffung eines  neuen Bindestockes zugestimmt. 
   Der Maßstab war bis dahin mein Regal-Nachbau gewesen.

   Beim schnökern im Internet bzw. bei ebay stieß ich auf das oben genannte Tüdelkarussel.

   Da Sofortkaufpreis bei ebay und der Preis im Onlineshop identisch waren und sind, entschied ich mich für die Shopvariante.

   Um meinen Entschluß zu festigen, oder eben auch nicht, bat ich hier im AB
   um Mithilfe bei der Entscheidungsfindung.
   Dafür gleich mal herzlichen Dank an alle Boardies, die sich der Sache wegen an diesem Forum beteiligt haben.
   Es hat mir sehr geholfen.

   Gesagt - getan.

   Hammer II bestellt, noch ein paar Werkzeuge mit angekreuzt und Enter.

   Hier dann auch gleich ein Lob an die Firma Baker.
   Auch wenn es der Bindestock dann doch nicht sein sollte, die anderen 
   Werkzeuge sind richtig gut, zumal zu dem Preis.
   Die Kommunikation war ebenfalls hervorragend.
   Mails zum Eingang der Bestellung, zum Eingang der Vorkassenzahlung,
   zum Eingang der Rücksendung und sehr schnelle Rücküberweisung des letzendlich zu viel gezahlten Geldes plus Porto.
   Genauso schneller und freundlicher  Umtausch der beanstandeten Werkzeuge (Transportschaden).
  Dank auch noch mal für die Gratisbeigabe.|rolleyes

   Wie schon erwähnt, ich habe den Stock zurückgeschickt.

   Zum Bindestock:

   Pro:
   -der Stock kommt recht ansehnlich in einer Holzkiste daher
   -das Zubehör ist reichhaltig, es bleiben zumindest hierzu keine Wünsche      offen
   -dazu gehören etliche Spannbacken für unterschiedliche Hakengrößen, eine Bobbinablage sowie ein Werkzeughalter
   -Eingespannte Haken finden guten Halt

   Kontra:
   -leider bestätigt sich der gute Eindruck vom Foto nicht 
   -rotieren ist mit diesem nicht kugelgelagerten, dafür dann viel zu langen Arm praktisch nicht machbar
 -durch die mäßige Verarbeitung und den sehr sparsamen Einsatz hochwertiger Materialien und eines zu dünnen und wackeligen Standfuß ist da fast immer irgendwo Spiel, Schrauben sind schwergängig, sitzen nicht perfekt
   -ich erwähnte schon einmal den Vergleich mit der Dnepr meines Schwagers
   im Bezug auf den Gesamteindruck

   Letzendlich konnte mich der Baker II nicht überzeugen, auch nicht über den Preis, der ja in Ordnung ist.
   Einen deutlichen Schritt nach vorn gegenüber dem Regal-Nachbau konnte ich nicht erkennen.
   Und der hatte auch nur die Hälfte gekostet.

   Um den Hammer II wirklich konkurrenzfähig zu machen, ist noch einiges an 
 Material und Zeit reinzustecken, leider wird sich das dann, falls der Aufwand betrieben wird, auch gewaltig auf den Preis niederschlagen.

   Vielen Dank noch mal an alle, die auf den DANVISE verwiesen haben, der trifft hoffentlich diese Woche bei mir ein.
   Aber dazu vielleicht ein andermal mehr.

 Wie schon in einem anderen Posting erwähnt sehe ich mich als Glühwürmchen unter 100 Watt Scheinwerfern was das Fliegenbinden angeht. Aber die Bewertung des Baker Hammer II in dem verlinkten Test
   eines anderen Internet- Magazins hat mich schon etwas verwundert.
   Aber wie gesagt: glimm glimm glimm 

   Vielen Dank noch mal für die rege Teilnahme, Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.

   Munter bleiben
   Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## BodenseeRudi (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Seit drei Tagen besitze ich als absoluter Bindeneuling den Baker Hammer II.
Da ich nur Nymphen für die Hegene binde werde ich viele Zusatzfunktionen des Stockes wohl nie nützen (Spanneinheiten für alle möglichen Hakengrößen, voll rotierbar etc.) Gerade ist bei mir nur die Midge-Spanneinheit im Einsatz für 14er und 16er Haken.
Wahrscheinlich wirken beim Binden von großen Streamern viel größere Hebelkräfte auf den langen Arm. Bei meinen kleinen Nymphen verdreht sich der Stock aber kein bischen, und ich habe in nur handfest an die Tischplatte geschraubt.
Bei der Auswahl des geeigneten Stockes hat mir gerade dieser lange Arm gefallen weil ich dann unter dem Stock viel Platz habe.
So konnte ich auf den Stock noch eine 35 W Lampe aus dem Baumarkt montieren die den Haken von gebührendem Abstand beleuchtet.


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Dienstelle,
Danke für Dein Resume,
Deine Bewertungen finde ich Einwandfrei. #6 
Lass bitte mehr davon hören#

Netter Thread, bis auf Holger der ständig durchdreht. Könnte an son nem billigen Plastikstock liegen. Egal, auch was günstig ist erfordert Aufmerksamkeit.

Gruß, 
Gernot #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Müsste ich das jetzt verstehen ???

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*



> Müsste ich das jetzt verstehen ???


Sorry, natürlich nicht Holger,
Ich meinte damit die Rotationsfunktion des DENVICE die Du nicht in den Griff bekommst.
Deine Ist-Analyse ist dazu sehr emotional und ich habe bisher auch noch niemals so eine schlechte Kritik zu der Rotationsfunktion des Denvice gehört wie von Dir.
Ich bin in Sachen Bindestöcke eher unterbelichtet. (und ansonsten auch noch in einigen andern Dingen) aber ich tüdel mir Thunfischliegen an 6/0 Haken
ohne das der Stock "ohne" meine Einwilligung rotiert.
Gerade die Rotationsfunktion des Denvise läst sich zumindest für mich zufriedendstellend einstellen.
Man kann die Vorspannung dank der beiden Tellerfedern (Wenn es denn echte sind |supergri ) recht gut einstellen.
Ich meine: da stimmt was nicht an Deinem Danvice oder Deiner Bewertung

Nochmals Sorry
Gernot #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Wie manns nimmt. Ich komme halt mit der ansonsten üblichen seitlichen Schraube viel Besser klar.
So gesehen finde ich die Kritik schon berechtigt.
Funktionieren tut er natürlich auch so, aber das hab ich auch nie bestritten. Und natürlich kriegt man ihn auch brauchbar festgezogen. 
Imo ists aber eben nur suboptimal. Weil: Richtig fest lässt sich genausowenig einstellen wie richtig Lose. Und mit einer Hand schonmal gar nicht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Hammi.Bogart (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Moin, Moin,
holla hier geht ja der Punk ab.#6 

Ich bin ganz neu und unbedarft im Forum|kopfkrat . schwinge gerne die Rute und binde auch, jedoch noch auf einem Erstausstattungsbilligteil. Den Hammer hebe ich auch schon bei dem allen bekannten Versteigerer gesehen (sieht edel aus). 
Was ich jedoch suche ist ein Stock von Bindern für Binder, aussehen egal, Funktionalität wichtiger, aber nicht um jeden Preis.
Interessant fand ich den Ansatz aus den bekannten Bindestöcken jeweils das Beste "abzukupfern" und dann zu verticken.
Da meine Handwerklichen Fähigkeiten eher im Holzbereich liegen, werfe ich nur meine Bereitschaft in die Wagschale einen neuen Bindestock kaufen zu wollen.

Gruß Hammi
p.s. ich kenne den neuen Danvise leider nicht, habe aber schon mal einen Siberhorn gesehen#h 

" Rächdschraibvehler könnd Irr behaldän "


----------



## gofishing (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@Hammi.Bogart

vielleicht wird das ja Dein Bindestock 

warten wir es mal ab.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*



> entstand so eine Gaumenfreude für Fliegenbinder



Wenn den jemand ersteigert wüsste ich gern, wie er schmeckt   :q 

Just Monsters
holger


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@ Hammi Bogart

Tja H.B., edel sieht er auf dem Bild aus, im Detail dann doch eher 
Motorrad sovjetischer Bauart (bezieht sich auf den mir zugeschickten!).

Dienststelle Ast


----------



## Red Hair (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@ gofisching

Witziges Teil. Erinnert mich ein wenig an den ersten Film:"Die Zeitmaschine".   |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Hammi.Bogart (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Hallöchen,

das Teil sieht auf dem Foto ganz nett aus, auch wenn mir der angegebene Preis etwas "optimistisch" erscheint|kopfkrat  .
Für das Geld fahre ich lieber eine Woche fischen.

Gruß und danke für Eure prompte Antwort.
Hammi

P.S. Ich komme übrigens aus Hamburg, haber wenig FF- Erfahrung und finde das Forum ganz nett und vor allem aktiv. prima


----------



## Hammi.Bogart (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Hier bin ich noch mal,

kann mir jemand sagen, wo es in Hamburg den Danvice gibt, um ihn sich mal anzuschauen?

Danke Hartmut


----------



## gofishing (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Ansehen kannst Du Dir den bei Brüggen.
Preis 3stellig. UUUUUUUPS!!!

Bei Hoerning solltest Du auch noch Glück haben.
Preis 79.- 

Zu k&HD kann ich im Momnet nix sagen, habe den dort nicht gesucht.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Ace (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

K&HD hat ihn nicht !

Preisbrecher http://www.flyfishing-berlin.de/
Geiles Komplettangebot inkl. Bodenplatte und den Verl.Arm kann man auch gleich dazuordern.

Mathias


----------



## gofishing (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@Ace

Ich habe auch nur die Preise geschrieben wie die Artikel ausgepreist sind.
Da das Teil aus Berlin nicht ohne Porto kommt, habe ich meinen Bindestock (als sogenannter Stammkunde) sogar noch billiger bekommen.

Den Verlängerungsarm besorgt mir der Thomas jetzt auch
(ohne Porto).

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich 100 St. Marryat Bindestöcke in Berlin bestellen sollte, die kosten dort 0.- EURO. :m 

Das ist ein Preisbrecher !!!!!!!

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Dorschi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Hallo Leute könnte das hier eventuell der neue Danvise sein?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ng&noImage=0&returnPage=search-results1.jhtml

Beste Grüße


Sorry link funzt nicht aber gebt einfach mal danvise ein bei cabelas


----------



## Ace (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@Dorschi
jupp isser

Ralph...du immer mit deinen Beziehungen
Hast ja recht ist immer besser beim örtlichen Händler die Kohle zu lassen. Bin ich eigentlich auch immer für. Nur die Onlineshops haben immer so schön lange offen:q

gruß
mathias


----------



## gofishing (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Wasn an dem Danvise neu.  #c 
Sieht doch aus wie das alde Vihekel. :q 

@Ace

Dafür hätte ich den Bindestock morgen früh in Händen. #h 
Du leider erst übermorgen.  |gr: Liegt wohl an den langen Öffnungszeiten der onlinestores. :q 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

@ Ace

Woran hast du denn das erkannt?|kopfkrat
Ich hab da auch keinen Unterschied zum alten gefunden?

Dienststelle Ast


----------



## Ace (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

äääähm...das *neu* hab ich garnicht gelesen(peinlich)...ich meinte eher
"jupp iss der Danvise"

Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht ob es schon einen neuen gibt.


----------



## Dorschi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

sorry Leute ! Habe mich da wohl von der Überschrift auf der Cabelas Seite täuschen lassen, wenn es der alte ist!
Beste Grüße


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Das da ein neuer kommen soll hat mir der schon mehrfach genannte Dealer aus Berlin gesteckt. Wenn den aber noch keiner gesehen hat wirds zumindest noch etwas dauern.

Gruß 
Dienststelle Ast


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

So, der Baker(Weihnachts)Newsletter hat es zum Wochenende verkündet:
Ein neuer Bindestock am Bakerhimmel.
"Marlin" heisst er und scheint zumindest nach seinem Äußeren 
das Konzept des ziemlich in die Hose gegangenen und schnell wieder vom Markt genommenen "Hammer" wieder aufnehmen.

Für meine Anregungen zum Besseren haben die sich nicht mal bedankt ...

Wenn sich jemand aus diesem Forum das gute Stück kauft, würde mich mal eine Einschätzung interessieren. 
160/180 Euro ? na mal schauen.

Bin mal gespannt, was die Kollegen vom *Fachforum* drüber schreiben. |rolleyes |bigeyes 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Inkognitofly (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Baker Hammer II Bindestock*

Sieht eher nach einer Billigen Kopie des Dynaking´s aus#d


----------

